# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [WIP GM] Projet Proxima, Tower Defense/Gestion/Micro-gestion.

## Lemmy1916

*Je vous invite à voir cette présentation au complet directement sur le site de notre projet :* http://ese-pp.com/





> *Philosophie du projet*
> 
> *Encore un Tower Defense ?* Oui mais non, ici c’est un véritable choix pour un genre malheureusement très mal représenté, souvent utilisé pour sa facilité de développement et sa rentabilité sur des supports comme les smartphones etc.
> 
> *Nous aimons les Tower Defense, mais nous regrettons leurs légèretés en terme de gameplay et de contenu.* Au final, ils se résument, à la manière d’un Mastermind, à trouver la combinaison gagnante de chaque carte. Deviner ce que le level designer a voulu que l’ont fasse avec le peu d’options à notre disposition : c’est à dire une poignée de tourelles à disposer sur des emplacements pré-définis.
> 
> *Ici, l’idée est d’allier le genre Tower Defense et la gestion. Donner le plus de libertés et de customisations possible au joueur !* Créer de longues parties à régler et gérer sa colonie pour l’optimiser au maximum. Nos références sont des jeux comme World Creeper 3, Factorio ou dans une certaine mesure Supreme Commander.







> *Résumé du gameplay*
> _Tower Defense axé sur la gestion de sa colonie, de l’extraction du minerai et la micro gestion des tourelles._
> 
>  * Construire la colonie* (habitations, fabrication de munitions, laboratoire, energie …) *Gérer cette colonie* (Taux de croissance des colons, gestion de la peur, attribution du nombre de travailleurs dans chaque bâtiment…) *Extraire le minerai* (gestion du monorail de transport, vente à la maison mère, raffinage pour récupérer les métaux…) *Défendre sa colonie* (Pose des tourelles avec points de compétences à répartir, achats de modules d’améliorations, ravitaillement…)







> *Résumé du background*
> 
> *24 août 2016, Proxima Centauri B, exoplanète connue la plus proche de la terre est découverte.* Quelques décennies plus tard, suite à d’importantes avancées technologique, une expédition y établie un camp.*Ces pionniers ne tardent pas à découvrir un nouveau minerai.* Un consortium naît entre les principaux acteurs du pétrole et des carburants fossile de plusieurs pays. Un immense programme d’extraction du minerai sur Proxima B voit alors le jour. *ESE (Explore, Secure and Extract) est fondée.*
> 
> *Vous êtes le Directeur franchisé de sites d’extractions pour le compte de la ESE.* Elle vous octroie le droit de les exploiter et vous rémunère en fonction de votre rendement. Un vaisseau mère en orbite vous fournit matériels, tourelles, munitions (…) et récupère le minerai via un rayon tracteur. À vous de gérer au mieux votre colonie pour être le plus rentable possible.




*Recrutements*

*► Développeur(s) Blueprint UE4

► Illustrateur(s)

► Modeleur(s) 3D

► Scénariste / Correcteur de Français

► Graphiste pour créer le HUD (ATH) in game et les menus*

*Je vous invite à voir cette présentation au complet directement sur le site de notre projet :* http://ese-pp.com/

----------


## Grhyll

Wah c'est un peu dense comme premier post ^^' Bon courage en tout cas !

----------


## Lemmy1916

@Grhyll, merci. En fait CPC ne permet pas les double post, du coup tout est condensé dans le premier. 

De la belle news toute fraiche aujourd'hui ! Notre graphiste Victor vient de faire la première version (encore quelques corrections) d'Ellen, votre assistante chez ESE. Elle vous guidera lors du prototype et dans le tutoriel du projet final ! Ensuite la vidéo présente le thème principal de Projet Proxima créée par Ganaé. Enjoy !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai fini par pouvoir l'écouter (alors que j'ai vu la news sur 3 forums différents) c'est très cool ce thème, épique à souhait.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour à tous, Aujourd'hui c'est *recrutements pour le Projet Proxima*

Nous avons perdu un de nos développeur qui à disparu dans la nature, malheureusement il devait reprendre le boulot de Loan et être le lead. Loan ayant prévenu dès le début du projet qu'il ne pourrait pas mener le projet jusqu'au bout. Du côté graphisme aussi nous aimerions aider Victor seul actuellement.

*En bref je recherche :*
 - Un développeur GM pour reprendre un travail déjà bien avancé (tous les scripts sont commentés, nous utilisons Gitub etc ...)
 - Un graphiste 2D type pixel art
 - Toutes personnes susceptibles de nous aider pour le projet

*Voici un target render du projet :*


Pour me contacter, préférez notre serveur Discord (c'est gratuit, sans inscription ni logiciel) : https://discord.gg/AFmSMnz

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour à tous,

en attendant une vidéo in-game et le prototype voici deux images, une du menu et un nouveau target render !

----------


## Pollux568

> *    12 octobre 2030,* la colonie LV-426 est désormais totalement fonctionnelle, une sortie est prévue dans la crevasse afin d'entrer sous la montagne. L'équipe s'enfonce dans un dédale de cavités, au fur et à mesure de leur avancée l'équipe est prise de maux de tête de plus en plus violant et doit rapidement rentrer à la colonie.


Se faire violer par des maux, ça doit être dur !

(pour améliorer votre texte qui est bien sympatoche : il y a quelques fautes d'orthographe, comme violant -> violents, dépourvut -> dépourvu, a -> à (2 juin 2013), et -> est (24 décembre 2013) etc)

Bravo pour votre projet en tout cas, il a une certaine originalité, vous avez l'air bien organisés, j'attends de voir la suite  ::):

----------


## Lemmy1916

Ouais je suis vraiment désolé pour mon Français c'est pour ça que j'ai prévenu avant que ça risquai de piquer les yeux et encore, imagine que là je fais des efforts ! Merci pour les corrections et les encouragements.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais je suis vraiment désolé pour mon Français c'est pour ça que j'ai prévenu avant que ça risquai de piquer les yeux et encore, imagine que là je fais des efforts ! Merci pour les corrections et les encouragements.


Un petit détail : c'est pas une question d'efforts, mais de sérieux. Un truc écrit avec des fautes d'ortho et de grammaire c'est pas pro et c'est dommage parce que le reste est bien présenté. Mais avec les fautes on dirait le projet d'un gamin de 12 ans.

La dysorthographie c'est effectivement compliqué, par contre faire un bisou aux grammar nazis c'est gentil tout plein mais c'est comme dire : oui alors mon jeu il est moche, mais je suis nul en dessin, c'est pour ça ! Bisous !  ::P:  Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main et surtout que tu le sais, prends le temps de demander  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Un petit détail : c'est pas une question d'efforts, mais de *sérieux.* Un truc écrit avec des fautes d'ortho et de grammaire c'est pas pro et c'est dommage parce que le reste est bien présenté. Mais avec les fautes on dirait le projet d'un gamin de 12 ans.
> 
> La dysorthographie c'est effectivement compliqué, par contre faire un bisou aux grammar nazis c'est gentil tout plein mais c'est comme dire : oui alors mon jeu il est moche, mais je suis nul en dessin, c'est pour ça ! Bisous !  Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main et surtout que tu le sais, prends le temps de demander


Je plussoie. J'ai l'exemple au quotidien dans le cadre de mon boulot d'infographiste : si je reçois un CV et/ou une lettre de motivation avec des fautes, je me dis que la personne ne pourra se voir confier un projet complet sous peine d'être contraint de repasser derrière elle. Du coup, quelqu'un dont l'orthographe est bonne passera en priorité. J'ai travaillé 3 mois avec un gars qui était une catastrophe en orthographe/grammaire/conjugaison, ça a été l'enfer. Je devais relire tous les documents des clients car non seulement il était incapable de corriger les fautes des clients, mais il en rajoutait en tapant certains textes lui-même.
Alors je bosse dans un métier où les textes sont omniprésents, c'est donc certainement plus important que pour un programmeur/développeur, mais malheureusement ça fait aussi partie des critères sur lesquels on juge *le sérieux* d'une personne...

Cf discussion sur le même sujet...

Pour finir, j'ai un problème de dyslexie quand je tape au clavier (et uniquement au clavier, j'aurais dû apprendre un minimum de dactylo). Ben du coup je fais l'effort de toujours relire au moins une fois mes messages, pour éviter de les poster truffés de fautes. J'en laisse sûrement passer, mais ça reste lisible.  ::rolleyes:: 

Votre projet a l'air structuré et présente plutôt bien, pour le moment, y compris graphiquement. Ce serait dommage de le plomber par un défaut de présentation.  ::): 

*Juste une remarque : n'y a-t-il pas possibilité d'ajouter une ombre aux objets placés sur la carte (bâtiments notamment), car du coup ici on a l'impression qu'ils ont été posés plutôt qu'intégrés au décor. Idem pour les murs (tranchées ?), certains ne présentent pas d'ombre, d'autres si.*

----------


## Lemmy1916

Alors pour vous répondre je suis tout à fait d'accord, y'a des fautes à droite et à gauche et l'histoire à le niveau d'une rédaction d'un enfant qui rentre en 6ème, mais le projet au départ n'avait pas pour vocation d'aller jusqu’à un éventuel greenlight, je devais le faire pour apprendre les rudiments du langage gamemaker et je cherchai à trouver un coéquipier voir un mentor pour m'accompagner dans ce projet, j'ai donc fait une petite présentation sans prétention histoire de montrer que j'avais bossé en amont et que je lançais pas sans y avoir réfléchi. 
J'ai donc eu plusieurs personnes qui se sont présentés à moi (dev, sound designer, graphiste...) et m'ont poussés à aller plus loin. Du coup on à bossé sur le projet et je n'ai pas apporté de corrections au topic de présentation depuis, j'attends d'avoir quelque chose de plus concret à présenter pour le mettre totalement à jour, d'ici là je n'ai pas vraiment le temps au quotidien (papa d'un 2eme petit depuis 3 mois). 
Evidemment ça n'excuse pas tout mais je trouve dommage d'avoir 2 posts qui ne tourne qu'autour de ma dysorthographie alors que j'ai corrigé les textes comme j'ai pu avec des logiciels en ligne et fait des efforts de présentations. Si encore j'avais présenté ça comme un goret, en un gros pavé illisible sans ponctuation, sans paragraphe, écrit en sms et sans images je pourrai comprendre ... mais là...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Juste une remarque : n'y a-t-il pas possibilité d'ajouter une ombre aux objets placés sur la carte (bâtiments notamment), car du coup ici on a l'impression qu'ils ont été posés plutôt qu'intégrés au décor. Idem pour les murs (tranchées ?), certains ne présentent pas d'ombre, d'autres si.*


En fait ce n'est qu'un target render, on travail sur ce point, savoir comment faire les ombres proprement en jeu, on bosse aussi sur les couleurs, qui manquent à l'appel pour le moment.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

[QUOTE=Lemmy1916;10422580]…je trouve dommage d'avoir 2 posts *qui ne tournent qu'autour de ma dysorthographie* alors que j'ai corrigé les textes comme j'ai pu avec des logiciels en ligne et fait des efforts de présentations. Si encore j'avais présenté ça comme un goret, en un gros pavé illisible sans ponctuation, sans paragraphe, écrit en sms et sans images je pourrai comprendre ... mais là...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me permets de m'autociter…



> *Votre projet a l'air structuré et présente plutôt bien, pour le moment, y compris graphiquement.* Ce serait dommage de le plomber par un défaut de présentation.


Je ne me sens pas concerné, ou alors tu n'as pas tout lu…  ::rolleyes:: 




> En fait ce n'est qu'un target render, on travail sur ce point, savoir comment faire les ombres proprement en jeu, on bosse aussi sur les couleurs, qui manquent à l'appel pour le moment.


C'est ce que j'avais imaginé.  :;): 

Je me permets aussi de citer Pollux :
_"Bravo pour votre projet en tout cas, il a une certaine originalité, vous avez l'air bien organisés, j'attends de voir la suite… "_

Ne retiens pas que le négatif. On a tous dit que ce projet avait l'air intéressant.  :;):

----------


## Lemmy1916

C'est pas faux, mais je tenais tout de même à m'expliquer du coup j'ai fixé là-dessus.

----------


## Ruvon

Je fais mon Ashley :




> *c'est dommage parce que le reste est bien présenté.*


Comme quoi t'as lu que ce qui t'intéressait  :;):  Mais je t'ai trouvé agressif d'entrée avec ton : ouais y a des fautes mais je vous merde avec le sourire. Maintenant c'est dit pour t'aider, t'en fais ce que tu veux hein.

Sinon je suis vraiment curieux de voir aussi comment s'articulent les phases de gestion et de tower defense, c'est tout en simultané si j'ai bien tout compris ?

J'aime beaucoup le concept de la colonie qui doit à la fois faire du blé et se défendre.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Pour ce qui est du gameplay oui tout est en temps réel mais la gestion de la base reste relativement simple. Plus il y a de croissance et plus il y a de colons à répartir dans les usines pour augmenter leurs rendements. La croissance est calculée simplement, plus vous tuez les ennemies tôt sur la map (moyenne de la distance parcourue des ennemies) moins les colons ont peur et plus la croissance augmente, plus vous les tuez tard moins il y à de croissance mais plus la jauge de peur monte, augmentant le rendement des colons dans les usines, obligeant les joueurs à régulièrement "jouer avec le feu". Pour le reste c'est presque du classique, habitation de colons, centrale électrique, usine de raffinage pour permettre de séparer le cinabre-x du métal (pour pouvoir fabriquer soit même ses munitions) et récupérer une partie du cinabre pour son propre labo (mais vous gagnerez moins d'argent en envoyant de plus faible quantités à votre maison mère). Comme pour les tourelles ont peu gérer les priorités des véhicules ravitailleurs, en choisissant celles les plus éloignées ou les plus vides en munitions etc. 
L'idée globale et d'avoir de longues parties et de gérer un front qu'il faut sans cesse ajuster, un peu comme les campagnes de Supreme commander ou world creeper 3 qui sont mes références voir même factorio.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonsoir à tous,

nous sommes toujours vivants, le développement prend du temps mais on avance ! J’espère pouvoir sortir une vidéo en toute fin d'année pour montrer le projet en mouvement et à quoi va ressembler le prototype. 
Nous avons écouté les premiers retours on avons commencés à retravailler les couleurs, voici donc quelques exemples. La tourelle seule et avec des modules attachés.

*Tourelle simple à gauche et un module "moteur" (boost la vitesse de rotation de la tourelle)*


*Module "laboratoire" (enrichissement des munitions)*


*Module "refroidissement" (augmente la fréquente de tir)*



*Nous recrutons toujours :*
- Un développeur GM
- Un graphiste 2D
- Toutes personnes susceptibles de nous aider pour le projet

*Pour discuter avec nous (chat ou vocal) c'est par ici :* https://discord.gg/RGYwyWF

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Plus les colons ont peur et plus ils produisent ^^ ? Puis-je suggérer un cap de peur à ne pas dépasser ?
La peur ça va peut-être stimuler à court terme (pour ceux qui ne crient pas sauve qui peut) mais à long terme ça fait du dégât. 
Ça peut mettre un peu l'emphase sur le concept de "jouer avec le feu", en punissant les joueurs un poil trop téméraire, ou le but est d'encourager la prise de risque à fond ?

Pour le scénario je stresserai pas trop à votre place, ça sera toujours mieux que 99% des tower defense qui existent.
Petite astuce scénaristique, vous dites qu'il y'a 3 soleils qui tapent sur la planète, et plus de soucis pour la gestion des ombres  :;): 

Ah oui, et faites gaffe à Ellen qui cache le texte avec son bras  :;): 

Bon courage pour le projet, la colonie est un twist sympathique !

----------


## Pollux568

> En fait ce n'est qu'un target render, on travail sur ce point, savoir comment faire les ombres proprement en jeu, on bosse aussi sur les couleurs, qui manquent à l'appel pour le moment.


Si vous bossez avec Game Maker, je vous recommande chaudement le plugin SmartLight pour ça, c'est une perle. Il permet d'avoir des ombres individuelles (soit avec un soleil, soit avec des sources lumineuses), quand on s'y penche les effets possibles sont assez puissants. Et surtout, il est très facile à prendre en main, et gratuit.

----------


## Lemmy1916

@Joq le pecheur :

Pour la peur oui bonne idée mais c'est vrai que pour le moment on est pas encore à ce stade du dév. L'idée était de courir le risque à fond comme tu dis mais à voir en jeu par la suite. Sinon pour les trois soleils je met l'idée de côté ça pourrait servir ! xD
Sinon oui Ellen est un peu distraite, en fait elle n'étais pas prévu comme ça et pas voulu embêter le graphiste juste un target render.
Merci pour les encouragements.

@Pollux568 : 

On avait regardé sur cbna justement mais le dev de départ n'était pas super chaud, je retente avec les petits nouveaux merci pour l'info !

----------


## Lemmy1916

* Salut tous le monde ! Le projet ESE: PROXIMA PROJECT reprend en ce début d'année !* 




> Le 13.01.2017
> Caméra in-game terminée !
> 
> En cours :
> - Monorail de transport de minerai
> - Ravitaillement des tourelles
> 
> - Fusion des projets entre les développeurs


*Quelques nouveautés supplémentaires avec de nouveaux xénomorphes et véhicules de ravitaillements et un nouveau menu*




*Nous recrutons :*

► Un développeur GM
► Un graphiste 2D
► Toutes personnes susceptibles de nous aider pour le projet

*Notre Discord :*  https://discord.gg/5vqm8pE

----------


## Lemmy1916

Présentation refaite complétement sur le premier post, je vous invite à voir la version complète et détaillée directement sur le site du projet ! http://ese-pp.com/

----------


## Ruvon

> Présentation refaite complétement sur le premier post, je vous invite à voir la version complète et détaillée directement sur le site du projet ! http://ese-pp.com/


Quelques remarques que tu risques d'adorer :

Déjà la musique qui démarre toute seule quand tu ouvres un site web, c'est un non négatif. On est en 2017, faisons tous un effort contre l'agression auditive non désirée.

Ensuite, les fautes quoi. Bon, je vois que vous cherchez un correcteur, c'est une très bonne idée (ah, en fait non d'après le topic sur votre forum). Enfin, les tournures de phrases dans les textes ne font pas pro. Comme quoi, l'expression écrite, c'est pas que savoir accorder ou conjuguer.

Ceci étant dit :

C'est propre, c'est sobre visuellement et l'idée de départ est toujours aussi intéressante. Y a vraiment moyen que j'accroche à ce genre de jeu.

Bon courage, ça prend forme, ça fait plaisir à voir. Mais faites quelque chose pour l'écrit. Vous pensez le traduire en anglais ?

----------


## Lemmy1916

Pour la musique, après tout ce n'est que le portail, au moins tu sais désormais qu'on à un main-theme et ou l'entendre, voir l'écouter ! Après je peu comprendre oui. 

Pour les fautes normalement il ne devrait en subsister qu'une infime partie et encore si tu en vois n'hésite pas à les pointer. Quant aux tournures de phrases je suis entièrement d'accord ça va être corrigé dans quelques temps, notre correcteur/scénariste vient tout juste d'arriver ce matin au sein du groupe et je lui en ai parlé, à certain moment c'est tellement mal écrit qu'on à du mal à comprendre, m'enfin bon, j'en ai conscience et ça va être refait. Et pour ce qui est de l'Anglais oui on à un fichier "déporté" qui contient tous les textes du jeu pour pouvoir traduire facilement.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je note dans la description du xenomorphe "Tank": "le tank est très résistant mais lent" et par la suite: "résistance: faible"  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Lemmy1916

Effectivement petit problème ! Merci Hyperpenguin !

----------


## Lemmy1916

*Des nouvelles du projet !*

► *Pour ce qui est du dév* nous n'avons qu'une seule personne pour le moment qui bosse depuis quelques mois dessus. Il a créé entièrement la caméra, zoom/scroll déplacements bord d'écran et via clic droit, etc., aussi le système de tir et ciblage des tourelles, ainsi que leurs comportements, celui-ci consiste à donner des directives aux tourelles du type : tire sur le premier ennemi dans ton rayon d'action, ou le dernier, le plus fort, le plus faible ou encore le plus proche. On peut choisir d'en faire une directive individuelle ou collective. En ce moment, il travail sur le pathfinding car pour le moment les ennemies se contentent de se suivre à la queleuleu, il travaille sur le côté "aléatoire" du comportement des ennemis sur le trajet et sur le fait de recalculer la trajectoire en cours de route lors de la pose d'un mur. L'étape suivante est l'amélioration de la pose des tourelles (autorisation dans certaines zones ou non) puis sur le ravitaillement de celle-ci  pour finir par le monorail. À partir de ce moment, on va considérer qu'un prototype fonctionnel "basique" est prêt à être testé.
►  *Question Scénario* nous avons plusieurs personnes qui se sont présentées dernièrement, mais certaines ne sont pas restés et les nouveaux sont en train de prendre leurs marques. Le site a déjà subi plusieurs corrections de Français et devrait voir certains de ses textes revus. Le prequel du scénario sera lui aussi un peu revu puis, dans un second temps, le scénario du jeu en lui même sera écrit et retranscrit dans les différents niveaux et cutscenes. 

► *Pour les illustrations* nous avons un nouvel illustrateur en la personne de EiSg, il a déjà bien démarré son travail puisqu'il a déjà illustré 2 Xenomorphes et croqué une tourelle. Dès que possible le site sera remis à jour avec tout son travail, les plus observateurs d'entre vous verront déjà son travail sur le nouveau target render du HUD ci-après. 

►*La localisation en Anglai*s du site est en cours et bien évidemment le jeu le sera aussi grâce à Mskoo, qui lui nous a rejoints récemment. 

► Personnellement, vous avez aussi pu voir via le site que 6 environnements étaient déjà prêts pour le jeu, il me reste encore quelques corrections à leurs apporter, mais les bases sont là. Je travaille aussi sur l'élaboration du HUD que je vous invite à ouvrir en full pour mieux le visionner en 1:1. 

Voilà où nous en sommes pour le moment, nous avançons doucement, mais sûrement !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut, chouette projet, bonne initiative de vouloir faire un tower defence qui sort du lot.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Merci beaucoup, ça fait toujours plaisir ^^

Sinon @Ruvon je ne suis pas sûr que tu ai reçu ma réponse en MP puisque l'éditeur garde mon message sauvegardé et j'ai l'impression qu'il ne part pas. En tous cas j'ai corrigé les fautes et formulations que tu m'as soumis et on va refaire la partie "philosophie du projet" comme tu as suggéré.

----------


## Lemmy1916

*Nous recherchons activement un ou des développeur(s) GML*, ou C++ qui souhaitent essayer. 
_Le GML étant un dérivé du C++ avec des influences issue du Delphi en version très simplifiée.
_

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonsoir à tous ! Petites mises à jour du serveur Discord, ajouts d'anciennes illustrations et un petit gif pour le plaisir !
 Nous rejoindre sur Discord 

Le projet semble ne pas avancer et vous n'avez pas tellement tort, notre Dev principal à de sérieux problèmes IRL et le projet patauge sur place depuis plusieurs mois. Nous sommes à la recherche d'un illustrateur motivé car ce dernier à lui aussi du sortir du projet avant d'avoir pu terminer son job, mais surtout d'un ou de dev compétents pour soit reprendre le travail déjà fait, soit recommencer sur de nouvelles bases ...

Si vous avez ce genre de personnes dans votre entourage n'hésitez pas à nous aider en les contactant 

*GIF ! Attendez le chargement*  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Regarde le dernier topic crée sur le forum, y'a un graphiste qui propose ses compétences  :;):

----------


## Lemmy1916

Merci pour l'info Pollux568 !

----------


## Lemmy1916

*ESE PROXIMA PROJECT, Tower défense axé gestion et micro gestion, change de moteur et passe sous Unreal Engine 4*

Bonjour à tous, je recherche des gens qui connaissent bien le blueprint sur Unreal Engine 4 et qui souhaiterais m'aider, voir intégrer le projet. A la base il était en 2D et en GML mais n'a jamais abouti mais  je relance le projet en 3D sous UE4 et me suis lancé dans la modélisation 3D et le blueprint. Vous pouvez voir ci-dessous mes premiers modèles de tourelles.

Vous trouverez toutes les infos, le gameplay, le background et les anciens visuels 2D sur ce topic en premier post ou sur le site du projet : http://ese-pp.com/site/ (Le tout sera mis à jour lorsque le projet aura avancé). Pour me contacter préférez le serveur Discord

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ça en jette beaucoup  ::): 

Du coup au niveau du gameplay, il y'aura plus ou moins une gestion de la hauteur au dela des graphismes ?

----------


## Pollux568

Cool que le projet continue !
Par curiosité, quel(s) élément(s) ont fait que le projet initial n'a pas fonctionné ? (les post-mortem, c'est toujours intéressant, et souvent utile !)
Et (sans aucune arrière-pensée), pourquoi est-ce que ça marcherait mieux sous Unreal Engine 4 ?

----------


## Lemmy1916

> Ça en jette beaucoup 
> 
> Du coup au niveau du gameplay, il y'aura plus ou moins une gestion de la hauteur au dela des graphismes ?


C'est sympa, merci. Sinon pour la question pas sur de bien la comprendre. Alors il y aura bien un zoom pour scroller, mais je pense que ta question porte plutôt sur des niveaux de terrains différents auquel cas la réponse est oui mais seulement deux plans. Celui des ennemies et celui de notre colonie, je pense que plus apporterai trop de contraintes techniques.




> Cool que le projet continue !
> Par curiosité, quel(s) élément(s) ont fait que le projet initial n'a pas fonctionné ? (les post-mortem, c'est toujours intéressant, et souvent utile !)
> Et (sans aucune arrière-pensée), pourquoi est-ce que ça marcherait mieux sous Unreal Engine 4 ?



*Alors la réponse courte à la première question :*   Je ne maitrisai pas du tout l'élément principal du jeu, à savoir le code.

*La réponse longue :* A la base je me suis lancé sur gamemaker afin d'assouvir ma soif de création et concrétiser mes idées. Je me suis dirigé sur GM parce que je pensais qu'un gros noob comme moi devait forcement ce diriger sur des applications et logiciels réservés aux gros noobs. J'ai donc commencé à mettre mes gros doigts dessus quand je me suis rendu compte que la communauté GM était déjà quasi morte, les tutoriels quasi inexistants et/ou très souvent obsolètes. J'ai donc fait une mini présentation du projet et ai cherché un coéquipier/mentor pour m'aider à prendre en main le GML. On m'a très vite rejoins et cette personne m'a poussé à voir plus grand et recruter une équipe, lui devant gérer le code (t’inquiète je gère...). J'ai donc lancé le site, son forum, le discord, recruté, fait des target render, créer le tileset (...) pendant que le codeur était censé avancer de son côté. Un sound designer, un graphiste puis un illustrateur m'ont rejoins alors que de son côté le codeur avait complétement disparu, aucune nouvelle depuis plusieurs semaines, rien. Heureusement j'ai très vite retrouvé un second codeur, il à beaucoup bossé pendant plusieurs mois mais uniquement les weekends et de nuit, du coup grosses difficultés de communication sans compter la lenteurt. Le restant de l'équipe commençais donc fortement à bayer aux corneilles. Évidemment les uns et les autres ont fini par retourner sur leurs projets respectif en attendant une éventuelle évolution du projet mais le codeur à fini par disparaitre lui aussi en milieu d'année dernière. Deux autres codeurs sont venus quelques temps après mais n'ont pas réussi à reprendre le projet et comprendre sa manière de coder et ont fini par lâcher l’affaire très rapidement. Bref le projet était au point mort. 

*Pour la seconde question :* Alors que je pensais que tout était enterré une jeune personne est venu me parler et après discussions m'a proposer d'essayer de faire quelque chose sur l'UE4 alors qu'en fait à la base il est codeur python. J'étais pas très chaud pour m'investir et perdre du temps sachant qu'il ne connaissait pas l'UE4 mais il m'a rapidement montrer quelques chose qui ressemblait aux bases d'un tower defense. Je me suis alors intéressé à la 3D et suis rapidement tombé sur Tinkercad, destiné à l'impression 3D mais qui donne très rapidement des résultat sympa. Personnellement je suis pleinement satisfait de mes deux premières tourelles faites en une poignée d'heures alors que c'est la première fois que je touche ce genre de logiciel. Du coup tout ça m'a reboosté et j'ai voulu voir le fameux Unreal engine car jusqu'ici je m’imaginais que c’était uniquement dédié à une élite professionnel, le genre de logiciel ou dès l’installation tu comprend que tu n'a rien à foutre ici ! Finalement c'est totalement l'inverse est juste génial avec les blueprint, super "user friendly", j'ai dévoré le tuto d'openclassroom et j'ai trouvé ça très clair, très ludique et vraiment logique. Tout le contraire de gamemaker ou dans chaque tuto, après genre... 5minutes ils finissent toujours par devoir coder des scripts à la main, ou l'interface est vraiment austère et dans lequel je devais me forcer à finir des tuto ennuyeux. 

Bref, je maitrise mieux mon projet désormais. Je dépend de moins de personnes et suis vraiment motivé à continuer à apprendre le blueprint et la 3D. Même si je me retrouve seul, je pourrais continuer à avancer, lentement peut être, mais ne devrai pas me retrouver bloquer avant un moment. Je peux modéliser une bonne partie de mes modèles désormais, même si vu mon niveau je vais me restreindre aux tourelles et bâtiments. Pour le code je vais aussi pouvoir avancer et présenter un véritable prototype pour pouvoir prétendre recruter des gens de meilleurs niveau.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Alors pour préciser ma question, le jeu auparavant était top down et il est désormais 3D, je me demandais donc si les mobs allaient se déplacer simplement comme sur un top down ou prendre en compte la 3d pour les déplacements.

Bonne chance, je suis curieux de voir l'avancement et de savoir quelles vont être tes décisions pour l'interface.

----------


## Lemmy1916

L'idée est toujours d'en faire un top down avec des tourelles sur un plan supérieur. Après je reste ouvert sur d'autre possibilités maintenant qu'il y à la 3D.

----------


## Lemmy1916

*Quelques nouvelles du projet :* 

- *Mimilopir* a intégré l'équipe et *est en charge de la modélisation 3D*, vous devriez voir la première tourelle dans les semaines à venir !

- *Les développeurs travaillent sur la pose des tourelles*, c'est à dire l'autorisation de construire en fonction du terrain (déjà fonctionnel) et la prévisualisation du model en fantôme avant sa pose ainsi que sa rotation (quasiment terminé). Mais aussi *le ciblage des ennemis* (calcul d'anticipation du déplacement des ennemis, en cours) et sur *le système de vagues ennemis et déplacement du train* (la aussi en cours).

-  Vous pouvez voir mon *début de terraforming de la map* qui désormais adopte un design plus naturel au vu des derniers changements du gameplay et du code. *Fini le mode quadrillé et la pose de tourelles sur une grille* bien ordonnée, le joueur sera beaucoup plus libre. D'ailleurs *ces tourelles pourront être rehaussées* afin de permettre au joueurs de créer plusieurs lignes le long des falaises.



*Nous sommes toujours à la recherche d'un ou plusieurs Dev UE4/blueprint et/ou C++ et dans une moindre mesure (projet peu avancé), un illustrateur*

----------


## Lemmy1916

*Bonjour à tous, quelques nouvelles du projet avec 2 images faites pendant des phases de tests.*

- La première est plus ou moins représentatif de la caméra finale "de base", même si cette dernière devrait être assez libre (rotations, zoom...)

- La seconde montre la map dans sa globalité (en cours de construction, décoration...). 





*Pour résumer :*

- la map de la démo/proto est sur le point d'être terminée.

- Un modeleur 3D vient de rejoindre l'équipe et pour le moment nous recherchons une nouvelle DA globale. La 3D ayant rajouté pas mal de contraintes, notamment pour les tourelles, puisque l'idée reste toujours de permettre au joueur de placer autant de tourelles qu'il le souhaite et ou bon lui semble. 

- Au niveau du gameplay, les fonctions de base du système de déplacement des ennemis sont fonctionnel. La pose des tourelles et bâtiments (zone constructibles ou non) et quasiment terminé et les systèmes de tir ou du monorail sont en cours de développement. 

*NOUS RECHERCHONS :*
► Développeur(s) UE4/blueprint et/ou C++
► Illustrateur
► Scénariste(s)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Purée, quand on voit d'où partait le graphisme, il y a du chemin parcouru !  ::O:   :Clap:

----------


## Lemmy1916

Merci Ashley 

Bonsoir les gens ! Un petit screen de fin de semaine (terraforming toujours en wip)et un petit gif ! Le projet a passé la seconde vitesse avec l'arrivée de mimilopir en tant que modeleur 3D et Alex3112 qui malgré un projet personnel est venu nous donner un énorme coup de main au niveau du développement. Pour info le modèle des ennemis n'est pas de nous, uniquement là pour donner un aperçu.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Quelques infos et visuels aujourd'hui. *Le site vient d'être remis à jour* par rapport au nouveau moteur et avec de nouveaux visuels.* La page gameplay à subit pas mal de changements* avec l'ajout de la section "les bâtiments" et certains aspect du gameplay ont étés modifiés. http://ese-pp.com/site/gameplay/

*Voici un target render en cours de réalisation, on cherche encore comment le faire au mieux et le plus lisible possible, mais dans l'idée voilà à quoi ça devrai ressembler :*


*Une courte vidéo qui montre à peu prêt ou nous en somme (pose des tourelles opérationnel, ciblages des ennemis, terraforming de la première map, train fonctionnel, bases de l'économie  :*

_Pour info, le modèle 3D d'ennemi et celui du train ne nous appartiennent pas et ne sont la que pour mieux visualiser le rendu final._

*Recrutements*

► Développeurs(s) UE4/blueprint

► Illustrateur

► Scénariste(s)

► Level designer UE4 

► Modeleur (s) 3D

----------


## Lemmy1916

Petite vidéo promo pour le projet! Bien sur ce n'est pas un trailer pour préparer l'E3, simplement pour rassurer ceux qui nous suivent et montrer un aperçu du jeu à nos futurs collaborateurs.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Je crois que Noël manque déjà à nos dev !


Quand les Xenomorphes  veulent aussi prendre le train ...mais sans billet !

----------


## Lemmy1916

Petite vidéo de fin de semaine dédiée aux bases du ravitaillement !

----------


## Lemmy1916

Les premiers modèles déboules avec aujourd'hui la tourelle double canon et la mitrailleuse.Vous devriez avoir un aperçu de la plupart des modèles du jeu, tourelles, bâtiments et monstres avant l'été.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les premiers modèles déboules avec aujourd'hui la tourelle double canon et la mitrailleuse.Vous devriez avoir un aperçu de la plupart des modèles du jeu, tourelles, bâtiments et monstres avant l'été. 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...elles_2018.gif
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen.../Capture01.jpg
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen.../Capture02.jpg


C'est classe.  ::wub::   :;):  Je me pose, en revanche, une question : comptez-vous distinguer les niveaux d'avancement des tourelles avec un code couleur ou autre ? Parce que, en l'état du graphisme, ça risque d'être difficile d'évaluer l'évolution de chaque tourelle uniquement de manière graphique, non ? Surtout s'il y en a un paquet sur la map.  ::huh::

----------


## Lemmy1916

Les tourelles avec des coloris différents suivant les levels !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les tourelles avec des coloris différents suivant les levels !
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...s_prez_mit.gif
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...s_prez_can.gif


Ah ben ouais, là forcément on voit mieux.  :;):  Je n'avais pas imaginé quelque chose d'aussi poussé mais seulement une petite barre de couleur façon MOBA, par exemple. Du coup, c'est encore plus classe.  ::wub::

----------


## Lemmy1916

@ashley ouép merci, il y aura aussi un système d’icônes et infos affichées avec le nombre de munitions restantes.


*Nous recherchons activement pour intégrer le staff :*

- Un développeur UE4 Blueprint d'un bon niveau pour épauler le main dev. (RevShare)

- Un level designer avec bonnes connaissances materials, tearraforming. (RevShare)

*Nous recherchons aussi pour intégrer ou non le staff :*

- Un modeleur 3D low/mid poly + Texturing : Hand painting. (RevShare et/ou commissions)

- Un illustrateur (RevShare et/ou commissions)

Me contacter uniquement sur Discord (lemmy1916) : https://discord.gg/5vqm8pE

----------


## Lemmy1916

*La roquette en salade c'est très bon !*


*Nouveau rendu du climat tempéré (WIP)*


*Nouveau climat : Désertique  (WIP)*


*Nous recherchons activement pour intégrer le staff :*

- Un développeur UE4 Blueprint d'un bon niveau pour épauler le main dev. (RevShare)

- Un level designer avec bonnes connaissances materials, tearraforming. (RevShare)

*Nous recherchons aussi pour intégrer ou non le staff :*

- Un modeleur 3D low/mid poly + Texturing : Hand painting. (RevShare et/ou commissions)

- Un illustrateur (RevShare et/ou commissions)

*Me contacter uniquement sur Discord (lemmy1916) :* https://discord.gg/5vqm8pE

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Moi, j'aime bien la roquette !  ::wub::

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour à tous ! Nous avons pris la décision de supprimer un aspect du gameplay qui semblait intéressant sur le papier, mais s'avère être finalement le contraire, à savoir la vitesse de rotation des tourelles. Trop contraignent pour l'équilibrage du jeu et surtout inintéressant pour le joueur ! 
Mais on est gentil, alors on vient de vous pondre "vite fait" une petite vidéo qui présente le nouvel environnement désertique ! Vous pouvez aussi voir le premier essai pour l'effet du rayon de construction ainsi que le menu pour régler les tourelles, qui d'ailleurs sont animées !

----------


## Lemmy1916

Première version des tourelles ! Les couleurs sont fonction du type de munition ! Elles sont toutes en Level 1 sur l'image et rien n'est encore définitif ...com'dab  :;):

----------


## Lemmy1916

Un petit aperçu du rendu final avec les bâtiments, tourelles, mechas et bots de ravitaillements etc...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Première version des tourelles ! Les couleurs sont fonction du type de munition ! Elles sont toutes en Level 1 sur l'image et rien n'est encore définitif ...com'dab 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...5.17-21.46.jpg


Hormis les deux du fond (avec du gris) qui sont très (trop ?) proches l'une de l'autre, je pense que l'ensemble est plutôt lisible.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un petit aperçu du rendu final avec les bâtiments, tourelles, mechas et bots de ravitaillements etc...
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...09600/2405.jpg


Je trouve ça bien, y a juste un truc qui me gêne depuis le début : on a l'impression que le matos est posé sur le sol, le contour est trop net. Je pense qu'en ajoutant des pierres et de la verdure irrégulières au pied de chaque élément (tourelles, bâtiments…) il s'intégrerait davantage avec le sol.  :;):  Mais peut-être est-ce dû au fait que c'est en cours de création.  :;):

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour à tous, découvrez notre première interview et les premiers ennemis du jeu en image sur https://www.creersonjeuvideo.net/ese-proxima-project

Sinon oui Ashley pour le moment ont a pas encore joué avec le post process, on a pas encore essayé d'ajouter des props et ont utilise des fx qui trainent sur nos DD, donc c'est un rendu globale pas encore très travaillé ni détaillé ^^

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, j'ai vu l'article, bravo, ça fait envie  ::): 
Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris le site : c'est un groupe de personnes qui tente de créer leur propre jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Lemmy1916

Merci Pollux568. Pour le site nan je crois pas, je sais pas trop en fait ^^

Juste un petit aperçu de nos tests du moment, ici le ravitaillement et l'affichage des informations. 
En jaune le nom de la tourelle, à sa gauche son icône et en dessous le nombre de munitions restantes.
En bleu le nom du ravitailleur et en vert au dessous, vers quelle tourelle il se dirige.
Une fois un Xenomorphe (Parasite) touché, son nom est remplacé par sa vie restante.

Toutes ces informations seront disponibles pour le joueur via une touche en jeu. Chaque tourelle aura sa propre icône et cette dernière aura une couleur correspondante à sont type de munition.



Les premiers retours par rapport aux screens ont été entendus, avec notamment le système de couleurs des tourelles, mais aussi désormais une taille supérieurs de +50% (pas sur ce screen) pour encore plus de visibilités. J'espère pouvoir vous présenter les trois différents ravitailleurs dans la prochaine vidéo ainsi que les 5 premiers parasites en action et un HUD un peu moins envahissant, plus proche du rendu final !

----------


## Lemmy1916

Mise à jour complète du 1er post de ce topic, il était temps !

----------


## Lemmy1916

> Le jeu sera dispo quand ?


Je mise sur 2019, trop difficile de savoir pour le moment.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour, aujourd'hui on fait le plein d'images et je vous présente une nouvelle vidéo de gameplay ! 

*Pour commencer voici une nouvelle petite interview  par bit-studio :* https://bit-studio.com/2018/07/12/ese-proxima-project/

*Ensuite, voici un petit aperçu du 3ème environnement dans la neige :*


*Désormais, les parasites sont intégrés au projet, fini le modèle d'araignée d'Epic : (ici 5des 8 parasites du jeu)* 









*Voici à quoi ressemble ESE-PP à l'heure actuelle !Pour faire simple, visuellement, en dehors de l'interface, voilà à quoi ressemble le jeu ! La carte, les parasites, les bâtiments et les tourelles sont quasiment ceux que vous retrouverez dans le jeu final. Pour le gameplay, disons que nous sommes encore sur une version trèèèèèès basique du jeu !*
*
J'en profite pour lancer un appel !! Depuis quelques semaines, le projet n'à plus qu'un seul développeur !! SI VOUS ETES ET/OU SI VOUS CONNAISSEZ UN DEVELOPPEUR BLUEPRINT SOUS UE4 DE BON NIVEAU, NOUS RECRUTONS : * 

► Développeurs(s) UE4/blueprint 
► Illustrateur 
► Scénariste(s) 
► Level designer UE4 
► Modeleur (s) 3D - Handpainting si possible 
► UI/HUD designer

----------


## Lemmy1916

Je suis heureux de vous présenter la première vidéo de gameplay de notre projet ! \o/  Encore beaucoup de travail mais ça devient bon ! Nous recherchons des collaborateurs pour nous aider alors n'hésitez pas à lire la description de la vidéo et me MP sur le Discord

----------


## Ruvon

Ca a carrément de la gueule  ::o: 

Alors oui, certains effets (les tirs de mitrailleuse, les flammes, les rayons lumineux à la construction des bâtiments...) font cheap, mais j'aime bien l'esprit. Bon ça peut paraître chelou que des créatures en forme d'araignées ne puissent pas grimper les rebords et attaquer directement la tourelle  ::ninja:: 

Ça semble un peu lent comme rythme mais c'est une vidéo d'un début de partie, ça ne veut pas forcément dire grand chose.

Bref, j'aime bien l'idée  :;): 

C'est rigolo d'avoir capté ta barre des tâches dans la vidéo  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Le rendu est ouf je trouve ça très impressionnant !  ::o:  bravo pour ta persévérance !

----------


## Lemmy1916

Désolé pour le temps de réponse Ruvon et Hyperpenguin, merci pour vos encouragements ! Et oui suis pas très bon pour les vidéos ahah.  Pour les Fx ils sont en cours de refontes et pour le rythme c'est une vague faite pour le dev et leur vitesse de déplacements n'est pas encore définie ^^

J'en profite pour faire le plein de nouvelles du projet ! ...un peu en vrac ^^

*Une image du troisième type de ravitailleur :*


*Un aperçu du fond de notre futur menu avec Proxima et la station orbitale de la ESE :*


*Les modules sont fonctionnels !*


*Enfin notre propre monorail !*


*Refonte des FX, même si dans cet exemple notre dev à confondu roquettes et ogive nucléaires* 


*Nouvelle modélisation des socles pour les tourelles et les modules + module de refroidissement liquide*


*Module multiplicateur de points*


*Module panneaux solaires*

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Purée, ça bosse !  ::o:  Votre graphiste fait du sacré beau boulot !  :;):  J'en profite pour poser une petite question : je regarde parfois les vidéos d'un gars qui se fait appeler Maverick et qui réalise du Speed Level Design. C'est compliqué, ce genre de choses à apprendre pour quelqu'un qui n'a aucune notion de graphisme 3D ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lemmy1916

Merci Ashley TOUCRU par contre pour ta question je n'en ai pas la moindre idée désolé. 



*NOUS RECRUTONS :*

► Développeurs(s) UE4/blueprint avec une bonne expérience 
► Illustrateur
► UI/HUD maker pour créer l'interface du jeu, menu, icônes...

Ces postes sont uniquement en RevShare

----------


## Lemmy1916

Deux images in-game dont une avec l'environnement désertique, un gif sur les trois derniers parasites du jeu et un sur les modules. Ces derniers sont quasiment tous modélisés et seront bientôt présentés !

----------


## Hideo

C'est bô.

----------


## Lemmy1916

Bonjour à tous, voici un concept 3D d'un de nos boss. Attention, elle engendrera de nouvelles créatures fraîches derrière vos meilleures défenses !



*Nous recrutons toujours (revshare):*

- Animateur 3D
- Environment Designer
- UI Designer


Merci @Hideo !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ils sont bien chouettes ces parasites et bâtiments.
J'aime bien le tout dernier screenshot de décor montagne désertique, je crois pas avoir vu dans ce style avant sur le projet.

Comment envisagez-vous de gérer/doser la difficulté?

----------


## Lemmy1916

Oups là ! Désolé *Joq-le-pecheur* j'ai complètement oublié de ton répondre ! Euu .. c'est assez vaste comme question au final. Il y à plusieurs paramètres et facteurs différents qui entre en compte. Déjà le gameplay se décompose en plusieurs parties. La gestion de la colonie, ses colons, ses bâtiments et surtout sa notoriété. C'est elle qui définie le nombre de colons qui souhaitent vous rejoindre et travailler dans vos usines. Il y à aussi la gestion des tourelles et leurs ravitaillements, la gestion de l'extraction du minerai, son raffinage, le monorail qui va le transporter et bien sur les vagues de mobs. Je pourrais rentrer bien plus dans les détails mais voici dans les grandes lignes avec quoi nous allons devoir jongler pour régler la difficulté. A ce stade nous ne savons pas encore si nous allons avoir une véritable campagne avec une vraie narration ou simplement une succession de niveaux. Ce sera surement entre les deux, un fil conducteur très simple pour enchaîner les missions. L'équilibrage du jeu va être extrêmement compliqué et fastidieux (_fastidieux ou fastueux ?_ xD) et enchaîner des missions avec une courbe de progression risque de l'être encore plus. Evidemment, on a commencé à travailler certains de ces aspects et réglons au fur et à mesure mais pour le moment il reste encore pas mal de chose à faire alors on verra bien sur place xD

Sinon je viens de faire une petite vidéo de gameplay pour montrer notre avancée

----------


## Lemmy1916

*Petite preview WIP de l'UI !*



Petit Gif : https://gyazo.com/afeba5897fbc0bcfdbdf121c484628c0

----------


## Lemmy1916

Après 3ans de dev sur notre tower defense/gestion je suis au regret de vous annoncer la bien triste nouvelle,  le projet est abandonné pour le moment pour diverses raisons.  Il restera quelques temps dans les cartons ou peut être à tout jamais, je ne sais pas encore... si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez tester la demo du prototype à cette adresse et y laisser vos commentaires :

https://lemmy1916.itch.io/ese-proxima-project

Vous pouvez me MP si jamais vous avez des questions, souhaitez parler du jeu ou de son développement et encore merci à tous ceux qui nous ont soutenus   ::happy2::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Noooooooon  ::cry::  après tant d'années a te battre c'est trop dommage ! J'espère que ce n'est qu'une pause, de quoi tu permettre de rebondir ! Bon courage pour la suite!

----------


## Hideo

Ah wai c'est dommage, c'etait un projet solide et ca donnait envie. Merci pour toutes ces annes et bon courage pour la suite  :;):

----------

